# 922 SOS: Picked Wrong HDTV Format



## cames

Had a real head slapper tonight, hoping someone can help. I received a replacement 922 today after the previous one started hard freezing. New922 is hooked to my old DISH branded HDTV via component connection (no HDMI on this TV). 

Initial setup went fine. I went to the HD format menu item. It was set to 480i. I selected 720P and realized my mistake a second too late: This TV does not support 720P and goes black. 

I ran into this with our old 622 and you could muddle thru the menu using the remote number keys. After a call with Dish Tech support, they had no solution other than to send a tech out out to the house.

I've run a composite cable to the TV on receiver output TV1. I can kinda get a picture, but selecting menu just gives the TV picture in the upper left and a big blank grey spot where everything else should be. I've switched the mode to Dual via the receiver keys. I can get the menu to display there, but no HD mode item.

Anyone have a diagram of the menu I go blind (like Menu, 2 clicks down, 3 clicks right, select, 1 click left), or any other suggestions?


----------



## P Smith

The model will not give up easily - it's using mouse pointer (I'm using USB mouse) or do emulation of it by remote ... Remember that new 922 remote with touch pad ?


----------



## cames

"P Smith" said:


> The model will not give up easily - it's using mouse pointer (I'm using USB mouse) or do emulation of it by remote ... Remember that new 922 remote with touch pad ?


No, never saw the touchpad thing.

Btw, already did the unplug for 10 count as well.


----------



## umbertob

Try:

Menu
3 clicks right (Settings), Select
1 click down
5 clicks right (HDTV), Select
2 clicks left
1 click up (1080i), Select
2 clicks right (Save), Select

Good luck.


----------



## cames

Awesome, thanks. Combine with this video I just found, 



, I might just get it.


----------



## cames

umbertob said:


> Try:
> ...
> 2 clicks right (Save), Select
> 
> Good luck.


HOT DAMN, that worked. Thank you very much umber.

_Flawless victory_


----------



## Stewart Vernon

FYI... I have asked for more than a year now for Dish/Echostar to add a feature to ALL of their receivers where you could hit a certain button combination to reset the video output to the 480i default for just this scenario.

I've explained until I've given up how it should be a simple thing for them to implement and would be invaluable to anyone in the situation you just described!

FYI... the way I usually get out of that situation... is to hook up the coax modulated output to a TV that accepts that and find the tuner 1 channel to tune to so I can get in the menu from there.


----------

